# PC HDTV tuner



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Cheapest I've ever seen it- comes with antenna and remote.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10375953&adid=17662

Be aware that this is *not* a video card. If you want to use this in an HTPC, you'll still need a video card capable of putting out what you want.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I bought it- it rocks. Much higher signal strength than my standalone HDTV tuner. I simply get more channels. 

The included software is great- allows typical DVR functions like pausing live TV, etc. It has me to the point of going forward with my HTPC.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Uh, if anyone reads this- I must have been insane. When I actually tried to use it, it crashed constantly. When installing on a different PC, it wouldn't work at all.

Use any HDTV tuner other than this one- you'll have more products able to use it.


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Any specific suggestions?
I'd be interested in one that could handle ntsc/atsc and QAM. Does such a beast exist?
TIA


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yes, most do NTSC/ATSC both now. I'm not familiar with QAM. My belief is that if it has drivers for LINUX, then it'll be a good choice because those guys are hard to please.

Oh, and my RX7 has two blowers... '93.


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

QAM is analog (and free digital?) over cable. Reason for that is to not bother with any cable box and have it all in one. 

Ah, one with the HOT blowers;-)

--13B Paxton Supercharged '85 GSL-SE with Mariah (not Carey) widebody--


----------

